# Jerking the dl bar



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2016)

Just a quick vid to show why you don't want to try and jerk the deadlift bar off the floor... 


https://www.instagram.com/p/BLPebS2gXX2/

Granted this is 875 and he seems to do ok. But what you can see is that when you jerk the bar, as the plates break the floor it can suck you back down thanks to the whip.  Essentially causing you to re-initiate the pull.  Or miss the lift as it yanks you forward over the bar.

Great way to blow out your lumbar spine too.

Instead, pull back to tension the bar and then go. One smooth motion.  

I have never coached anyone to be "explosive" on the deadlift.  It's more about acceleration.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm not sure I understand the difference between "explosive" and "acceleration."

I do understand jerking is for those hoping momentum will win the day...won't happen. The whip always catches you right below the knees.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 7, 2016)

I also would like more clarification on the difference. I can see it, but I can't put it into words.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 7, 2016)

Also.. Depending on the fed and how picky the judges are... Wouldn't that be reds? You can just barely see the plates change direction when he's ~2" off the floor.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 7, 2016)

I think what Pillar is trying to say is don't jerk/be explosive. Rather pull the tension out of the bar and once you begin the pull try to accelerate through the movement.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 7, 2016)

Acceleration is why I believe in speed pulls even for raw lifters. I know the new thing is to hate on speed/dynamic work for raw guys, but it absolutely helps with deadlifts.


----------



## snake (Oct 7, 2016)

Jerking the weight for me would end in badly. I like to think of the DL as "Applied Pressure". 

Yeah, it works for this dude but I need to feel locked and set; something you can't do when you use this technique.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2016)

Joliver said:


> I'm not sure I understand the difference between "explosive" and "acceleration."
> 
> I do understand jerking is for those hoping momentum will win the day...won't happen. The whip always catches you right below the knees.





ToolSteel said:


> I also would like more clarification on the difference. I can see it, but I can't put it into words.



Explosive meaning trying to just rip the bar off the floor.  Accelerating means pull the slack, break the floor and pour on the speed then.  Maybe semantics? Honestly had to think about how to answer this succinctly.



DieYoungStrong said:


> Acceleration is why I believe in speed pulls even for raw lifters. I know the new thing is to hate on speed/dynamic work for raw guys, but it absolutely helps with deadlifts.



Same here. Pulling with bands even for raw lifters as assistance is helpful


----------



## Joliver (Oct 7, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Acceleration is why I believe in speed pulls even for raw lifters. I know the new thing is to hate on speed/dynamic work for raw guys, but it absolutely helps with deadlifts.



Couldn't agree more. Especially since the dead is the only lift with no eccentric opportunity for kinetic loading or neural priming. Being able to access 100% of your capacity immediately is of the utmost importance.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Explosive meaning trying to just rip the bar off the floor.  Accelerating means pull the slack, break the floor and pour on the speed then.  Maybe semantics? Honestly had to think about how to answer this succinctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Pulling with bands even for raw lifters as assistance is helpful



I'm trying to throw the bar through the roof.

The momentum pullers are hoping bar displacement from their initial impulse will carry the lift. It just isn't likely to happen.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 7, 2016)

Right, wrong, or indifferent, I was having an anxiety attack clicking the link expecting to see some guys spine laying on the floor.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 7, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Right, wrong, or indifferent, I was having an anxiety attack clicking the link expecting to see some guys spine laying on the floor.



Always remember to lift with your back in a jerking, twisting motion.....


----------



## stonetag (Oct 7, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Always remember to lift with your back in a jerking, twisting motion.....



Peter G. is a very knowledgeable man.


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 8, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Always remember to lift with your back in a jerking, twisting motion.....



And don't forget to whip your head as hard as possible from a front to back position


----------



## goodfella (Oct 9, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just a quick vid to show why you don't want to try and jerk the deadlift bar off the floor...
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BLPebS2gXX2/
> ...



I'm embarrassed to admit this, but honest truth is I've never dead lifted cause I've never had anyone teach me correctly and do not want to dare risk trying to teach myself what I need to do/learn/try n correct ext on my own. I've always been interested to, but do not want to risk being a cross fit dumb ass that ends up blowing their back out or pulling something... -_-


----------

